# 2010 Sentra SL needs backup monitor



## hrss7gc (Jun 16, 2010)

I just purchased a 2010 SL that has the new navigation system but it did not have the backup monitor. Does anyone know if you can add a camera to the car and will it work with the existing navigation system without any additional modifications. I am hoping that it is just kind of a plug and play kind of deal. I have searched online and can't find anything about the Navigation system on the 2010 Sentra there seems to be a big lack of parts available.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know for sure but if you take the unit out of the dash, look at the back of it and see if you find a port for a video jack. If it has one, then chances are it will work. You will also have to test it to make sure that the monitor switches to backup mode once you put the car into reverse gear.


----------

